# Easy no-bake pies



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

By now, everybody knows my thoughts on recipes. If it has over 6 ingredients, I won't make it. Sooo, Simple Simon Says!

1 - Box gelatin dessert.[ Anything citrus is my favorite, so I use pineapple and lemon gelatin mainly.]
1- Box CAN-JEL.
1 - 20 oz. can of fruit[fresh, frozen, canned will work. Chunk pineapple is my go-to]
1 - 9" graham cracker crust[Dollar Tree]
1 - 8 oz. tub cool whip.

Follow destructions, put in fridge, then top with remainder of cool whip if you want.

Note: Fresh fruit is better and make your own pie crust if you like. Might save on cost. I use whatever is in season. In the winter is when the canned comes in good.


----------

